# 7.3 idi cold start issue



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

My buddy will be bringing his 1992 (i think) non turbo 7.3 Super Duty dump over to my house soon for a couple things. 1. cold start issue 2. elec/hydro pump work

He says it will only start cold with ether. The wait to start light comes on and goes off as if it was warm. Does that sound like the relay? And how do you ohm out the glow plugs? I'm afraid he's got the truck addicted to ether now. :laughing: Cold means NC cold like 30's


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Prob GP's. Just change them, they're cheap and easy. Its either that, a gp controller or a gp harness.

If it were me, I'd replace the gp's and the controller. Cheap and easy piece of mind. But that's just me.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Ya, I just hope they come out. I know they can sieze in there pretty good.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

They aren't too bad, and they're pretty ridgid. Just soak them a day or so first. If all else fails warm up the truck first. Every little bit of heat helps.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

* and buy Motorcraft replacements. Cheapos burn out twice as fast.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

got-h2o;1606658 said:


> * and buy Motorcraft replacements. Cheapos burn out twice as fast.


Oh definitely. I've heard about Autolites lasting weeks to months.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Takes about 30 seconds to test them. Test light clip on pos the other end to the glow plug If it lights the light its good. On those older trucks all it takes is one bad one to screw up the time the controller stays on.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

brad96z28;1606960 said:


> Takes about 30 seconds to test them. Test light clip on pos the other end to the glow plug If it lights the light its good. On those older trucks all it takes is one bad one to screw up the time the controller stays on.


not really. i have seen glow plugs that "test" good but do not light up properly. 
the ZD-9 glow plug should ohm out at .5 to 1 ohm. 
they are only $9.69 each at rock auto. 
http://www.rockauto.com/dbphp/x,catalog,48,partnum,ZD9,d,motorcraft_ZD9.html

with the flashing WTS light, i am going to say you need glow plugs. 
change the whole set, only changing a few will just lead to problems down the road.

if i get a sticking plug, i chuck it up in a cordless drill.
gently pull up and push down while spinning the glow plug and spraying with penetrating oil will cut the tip down so you can pull it out.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

And then you can do fun stuff with the old ones, like light a bonfire with a 9v battery lol


----------

